# San Antonio to Alexandria Virginia



## Trainbook (Nov 15, 2017)

We will be taking the Sunset Limited from San Antonio to New Orleans. Arrival on time would be 9:40 PM. We then are connecting to the Crescent at 7:00 AM. Should we get a hotel room since the train could be late getting to New Orleans?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 15, 2017)

Yes.

The station officially loses overnight, but I heard that sometimes when the SL is late they let connecting passengers stay in the stay overnight. However, if the SL is NOT late and they “kick you out”, what then?




Either way, I would much rather sleep on a comfortable bed instead of in a hard seat or on the floor.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 15, 2017)

Definitely book a Hotel Room. Spending the night in Union Station, if allowed as the traveler mentioned, isn't pleasant!

New Orleans has plenty of Hotels, use one of the many travel sites ( Kayak,trivago,Trip Advisor etc)and find one that fits your needs and pocket book.

Remember the Crescent leaves early (7am)so youll need to be @ the Station no later than 6:15am the next morning.Having Breakfast in the Diner while crossing the Lake on the Causeway is the Highlight of this Route.


----------



## benale (Nov 15, 2017)

Several years ago I made the connection from The SL to the Crescent. I was in a sleeper on both trains,so I couldn't see spending money on a hotel for that short of time,plus getting to and from the station. I considered an overnight,but I found nothing under $100 and I just couldn't justify paying that kind of money. I had no problem spending the overnight hours in the station.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 15, 2017)

There used to be a time when you could get on Amtrak's "transcontinental sleeper" somewhere on the Sunset Route, and spend the night in New Orleans in it. I did it and it was great! What was NOT great was being awakened by the Southern RR conductor at 7 in the morning so he could pull the ticket.


----------



## City of Miami (Nov 15, 2017)

This topic has been covered several times on the past. Perhaps using the search function for this forum will produce experience of others. the_traveler's info is not correct according to my experience which is similar to benale's.


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 15, 2017)

On my first transit through NOL...33 years ago...I checked the Yellow Pages from my local library and found a YMCA with overnight accommodations 6 blocks from NOUPT. I walked it both ways...in uniform, and carrying my seabag.

Too bad a similar option is no longer available...or is it?

Sent from my STV100-1 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Lonestar648 (Nov 16, 2017)

I would book a hotel if the SL arrives on time. A good night sleep and a shower will make the rest of the trip more enjoyable. Now if the SL is very late leaving SAS then you may want to consider staying up for the few hours between arrival and boarding, then call to cancel your hotel room. I am flexible on my travels so I can change en-route.


----------



## KmH (Nov 16, 2017)

There are a number of hostels in walking or street car distance of the Amtrak NOL station.

https://search.yahoo.com/local/s;_ylt=A0LEVxO41w1aBfYAswxXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEyZ3Z1b2hvBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDVUkyQzNfMQRzZWMDc2M-?p=hostels&addr=New+Orleans%2C+LA&loc=woeid%3A2458833&fr=crmas


----------



## chakk (Nov 21, 2017)

But will those hostels still be open if you arrive on a late SL, say, after midnight?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 21, 2017)

chakk said:


> But will those hostels still be open if you arrive on a late SL, say, after midnight?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


HI Hostels require Reservations,and arestaffed 24/7. Not sure about others?

And I've never used a Hostel in NOL since there are so many affordable Hotels most of the year, except when Special Events and Mardi Gras are underway, then all bets are off.


----------

